# 90s Life - Abstract Painting



## sugan (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi Friends, if you play this game definetly you wil be 90's kids from india. In India we used to play with old tyres. we even conduct Races & Rages.
This paintings from my friend Subash Chandra


Share your Childhood Experience you with me.
If you like to purchase this painting https://bit.ly/2BG01mi


----------

